# Neue Gegensprechanlage: kennt sich da einer aus? Falsche gekauft?



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hab eine ziemlich alte Gegensprechanlage, also wenn unten am Hauseingang einer klingelt, dann kann ich einen Hörer abnehmen, mit dem unten stehenden reden und die Türe über einen Knopf elektrisch öffnen. Jetzt wollte ich eine neue Gegensprechanlage und hab im Baumarkt eine geholt (Elro Feelsafe IB60 ELRO ) , aber die scheint aber nicht zu gehen: die alte Anlage hat Anschlüsse für 5 Kabel, wobei 2 für die KLingel sind. Die neue hat nur 3 Anschlüssse. Bei der alten Anlage weiß ich, welche der zwei Kabel für die Klingel sind - das heißt ich dachte, dass die anderen drei Kabel dann evlt. ausreichen und ich die Klingel dann ohne den Umweg Gegensprechanlage an die beiden Kabel anschließe.

Ich habe mal testweise von diesen 3 Kabeln, die NICHT für die Klingel da sind, dann das, was für Erdung da zu sein scheint (dunkelgrau, und die Verschraubungsstelle ist eindeutig etwas versetzt im Gehäuse), an den Anschluss für die Erdnung der neuen Anlage angeschlossen. Dann habe ich die anderen beiden Kabel (rot + weiß) an die neue Anlage angeschlossen. Da steht auch was von rot und weiß - so klappte es aber nicht. Auch vertauscht ging es nicht. Was aber ging: eine Rote LED leuchte, das heißt Strom war wohl da. 

Weiß da einer Bescheid, was da falsch lief oder ob die neue Anlage überhaupt kompatibel ist, oder welche Anlage ich kaufen muss?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dj*viper (3. Februar 2012)

das wird nicht hinhauen. 
dein altes ist ein 5-draht system. 
und dem entsprechend brauchst du eine türsprechanlage mit 5-draht technik. 
zb hier:
Audio-Türsprechanlagen-Audio-Innenstationen-einbruchssicheren


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank - das heißt bereits das hier würde gehen: Fermax Haustelefon CITYMAX UNIVERSAL für Jedermann   ?  da steht 4+NInstallation  - sind denn die Kabelfarben fest definiert?

Wie ist das mit der Kabellänge? Also, der Hauseingang ist geschätzt ca 30m weg. Oder gilt hier: wenn mein altes Teil ging, dann wird es das neue auch tun?


----------



## dj*viper (3. Februar 2012)

die farben sind nicht fest definiert. das macht jeder elektriker anders.
kann natürlich auch sein, daß deine anlage mit 4-draht technik ist. 
das kann ich leider von hier nicht sehen.

verrate doch mal, welches das alte ist? hersteller, modell, typ?
danach kann man sich richten.

der weg / die kabellänge ist kein problem.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

Da muss ich die morgen mal abmontieren - es sind halt definitiv 5 Kabel, eines vermutlich Masse (weil auch ein wenig versetzt angeschlossen), zwei für die Klingel.

In Jedem Falle wird die Anlage ca 30 Jahre alt sein.


----------



## dj*viper (4. Februar 2012)

ja dann guck mal nach, das hilft uns auf jeden fall weiter.

evtl noch ein foto vom innenleben machen, das wäre nett


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

So, habe ein Foto angehangen (man beachte auch den Dateinamen...)  - die beiden dickeren weißen Kabel sind die, die zur Klingel führen. Leider ist nirgends ein Hersteller oder Modellname, rein gar nicht - weder hinten, noch innen, noch auf der Seite - auch nicht am oder im Hörer...


----------



## dj*viper (4. Februar 2012)

hmm, ohne messen vor ort wird das nichts. 
kann leider nicht hellsehen, wohin die anderen adern führen.
und ohne datenblatt von der alten anlage ist es umso schwerer.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

Naja, dann lass ich es lieber. Die alte Anlage geht ja noch, es ist nur so, dass sie nach dem Einhängen des Hörers sich manchmal verhakt und dann in einem "Hörer abgenommen"-Zustand bleibt, so dass man mich am Hauseingang abhören könnte    ich nehm den Hörer daher nur noch selten ab, sondern mach direkt einfach die Tür auf.


----------



## dj*viper (4. Februar 2012)

oder mal den elektriker vor ort fragen.
das teil ist echt asbach uralt^^


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2012)

Du müsstest mal unsere Kabel-TV-Anlage sehen, das ist ein Wunder, dass ich Sender über 400 MHz (?) überhaupt empfangen kann... manche Sender sind zwar parout nicht zu kriegen, aber für die Privaten Hauptsender zB reicht es noch - Sport1 auch, aber Sport1 HD zB nicht mehr... Aber gut: 15 Wohnungen, Baujahr 1981 - damals war KabelTV sogar was besonderes, viele andere Häuser in unserer Straße mussten das erst teuer nachrüsten... aber was soll man machen: wenn außer mir keiner "meckert", wird halt auch nix modernisiert...


----------

